# Dodge Sprinter



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I was reading my newest issue of American Paint Contractor and I saw an ad for the new Dodge Sprinter. What do you guys think of this thing? It seems like their high roof lines would make it difficult to get your ladders on and off.
Here's an image of one: http://www.dodge.com/gallery/img/sprinter/enlarge_6.jpg

Thoughts?
-Nathan


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like the van compactor got to it but stopped midway thru!
If I saw that I would sprint away.

but then again, if all vans looked like that, it would make my parking space have alot more side room.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I think with the right engine it would be the perfect truck for our gutter crew. It's tall, which is very good and just wide enough for the gutter macine and two guys.

Personally I have seen many on the streets here in Chicago.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I've seen a few of the around but I haven't seen any contractors using them yet.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

They seem to be ideal for delivery trucks. I havent seen any contractors either.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> They seem to be ideal for delivery trucks. I havent seen any contractors either.


I saw another one today. Your right, they would make a perfect delivery truck. But I wouldn't use one for a painting van.

One thing thats nice about them though... You could put a HUGE sign on one. Your own mobile billboard.

- Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> They seem to be ideal for delivery trucks. I havent seen any contractors either.


 Well, you were right. 

The FedEx near me just bought about 30 of these things. Big FEDEX signs on the side that look real nice.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

They have been Fed-Ex trucks around here for a couple of years now only they are Freightliners. UPS has some also.

I think they are totally cool. I said from the first time I saw one what a good contractors truck they would make.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

I looked at them before we went to the Spartan Supreme units from Chevy, they have a little less room but are a lot easier to work out of for our type of service (Boiler Building/Repair serviec)


----------



## tncontractor (Dec 20, 2003)

It looks like it would be more prone to rollover since it is so tall and narrow.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Or a frat party "Sprinter tipping".


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

tncontractor said:


> It looks like it would be more prone to rollover since it is so tall and narrow.


I always said I will roll a car before I am 20, but I never got the chance


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

tncontractor said:


> It looks like it would be more prone to rollover since it is so tall and narrow.


How many of you know ANYONE who has ever rolled anything? 
I know no one.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I, unfortunately, rolled a '73 El Camino.

Don't ask  

I now have a healthy respect for good tires and speed.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I have no idea how I survived my first few years of driving. 
If I have a teen age son... I'm going to get him the slowest car know to man.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL yugo would be able the slowest I know of. Natha better advice is to teach him how to drive, nobody taught me how to drive. My brother sold me my first car at age 15. I didnt get my license until I was 19. I had 3 cars by that time  I even had insurance on them with no license.

A friend and I tried to flip his mother's blazer when we were 16. That was funny. I wonder why we did that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

We have five of the things full racked with HVAC and our people love them. You can work inside and stand inside without crouching. They turn tighter than an F-250 and we've been getting 30 MPG.

Lee Hatch
Fleet Manager
Reddy Ice


Nathan said:


> I was reading my newest issue of American Paint Contractor and I saw an ad for the new Dodge Sprinter. What do you guys think of this thing? It seems like their high roof lines would make it difficult to get your ladders on and off.
> Here's an image of one: http://www.dodge.com/gallery/img/sprinter/enlarge_6.jpg
> 
> Thoughts?
> -Nathan


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Unregistered, Have you experienced any "tipping" on your turns at all? I've never driven a f250.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Its funny how Google works. I was checking the stats on my server and noticed that a ton of people have stumbled onto this site by typing *Dodge Sprinter* into Google. I checked it out and noticed we came up #4.  
Seems like dodge.com would come up before anyone else did?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL to figure out how to get top placement on the search engines use web position gold. I had it a few years ago and used it and though it doesn't give you all the rules you can pick up a bunch and roll with it.


----------



## earl hall (Aug 26, 2005)

*they are not bad at all*

My neighbour has one (he is a spark chaser) 
he likes it but does say in the winter it takes a bit to warm up. also his complate is the cost for a oil change. BUt he does like all the options in bins and shelfs you can shove in to it. 

But I am going to stick to my 97 f250 with the tool box sides for now hell it is paid for and still starts in the morning so that is all I need.


----------

